# Bild und Ton Synchronisieren



## zøtac (13. März 2011)

Hey,

Ich hab mal wieder ein Problem 
Ich hab 10 Kurze Videos (jedes ca. 10minuten) aus denen ich n paar Sachen raus schneiden muss und zu einem Video zusammen kleistern muss. 
Wär ja alles kein Problem, nur ist die Tonspur total versetzt 
Am Anfang 2-3 Sekunden, dann wirds immer mehr bis zu 30! Sekunden. Die Videos sind im .wmv Format. Die Tonspur mit VLC Player zu verschieben hab ich schon  versucht, leider kann man die Änderungen da nicht speichern. Bei Windows Movie Maker funktionierts auch nicht. 

Kennt ihr vielleicht ne Lösung wie ich die Tonspur verschieben kann? Brauch die Videos dringend für n Referat ^^

Grüße & Danke im voraus


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Moment, du kannst das Video mit VLC so abspielen, dass der ton synchron ist?


----------



## zøtac (13. März 2011)

Jop, da gibts n Tool mit dem man die Tonspur nach vorne/hinten verschieben kann. Man kanns so aber leider nicht abspeichern, bzw. es ist dann nur im VLC Player so...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Aber dann könntest du das Video mit einem anderen Programm aufnehmen und hättest so ein neues Video (im besseren Format als WMV), welches dann auch synchron ist.


----------



## zøtac (13. März 2011)

Stimmt eigentlich, auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht gekommen.. mal schauen obs mit Fraps oder XFire funktioniert


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Camtasia Studio soll dafür sehr geil sein. Mit Fraps gehts nur in 3D Anwendungen.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2011)

Wenn du bereit bist, die Videos neu aufzunehmen, dann nimm als Videoformat das gute alte mpg2. Dafür gibt es genug Editoren, mit denen man den Tonversatz korrigieren kann, ohne das Video neu zu encoden.
Alternativ wäre auch eine Aufnahme im AVI-Format nicht schlecht, die bearbeitest du dann mit VirtualDub.
Allerdings gibt es da ein Grundproblem: Ein sich ändernder Versatz lässt sich nicht korrigieren, also von 2 bis 30 Sekunden ist nicht drin, das geht nur mit festen Werten, also 2 oder 30. Oder der Mittelweg mit 15 s.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

Er sagt ja, dass er das mit VLC so einstellen kann, dass das Video synchron abgespielt wird. Und eben dieses Video nimmt er dann neu auf, dann ist es synchron und er kann es neu schneiden, je nach Wunsch und hier wäre AVI sehr gut geeignet, weils mit Virtual Dub einfach zu bearbeiten ist.


----------



## OctoCore (13. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er sagt ja, dass er das mit VLC so einstellen kann, dass das Video synchron abgespielt wird. Und eben dieses Video nimmt er dann neu auf, dann ist es synchron und er kann es neu schneiden, je nach Wunsch und hier wäre AVI sehr gut geeignet, weils mit Virtual Dub einfach zu bearbeiten ist.


 
Naja, Mit VLC kann man den Versatz der Tonspur (oder Videospur, je nach Standpunkt) korrigieren, das kann eigentlich jeder Player, der was taugt. Das lässt sich frei einstellen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es sich um einen festen Wert handeln muss. Ich habe das so verstanden, dass die Asynchronität innerhalb eines Videos zunimmt und dann gilt eben s. o.
Mit "neu aufnehmen" meinst du wohl, das er die Videos (mit Korrektur) von VLC als neue Datei auf Platte streamen kann.


----------



## korfe (13. März 2011)

Moin!

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon,es geht ziemlich leicht mit Nero Vision!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Naja, Mit VLC kann man den Versatz der Tonspur (oder Videospur, je nach Standpunkt) korrigieren, das kann eigentlich jeder Player, der was taugt. Das lässt sich frei einstellen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass es sich um einen festen Wert handeln muss. Ich habe das so verstanden, dass die Asynchronität innerhalb eines Videos zunimmt und dann gilt eben s. o.
> Mit "neu aufnehmen" meinst du wohl, das er die Videos (mit Korrektur) von VLC als neue Datei auf Platte streamen kann.


 
Ich hab das so verstanden, dass es eben 10 Videos sind, alle mit unterschiedlichem Versatz.


----------

